# Recent NTI TFT 200BTU Boiler



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

NTI Boiler, DHW, basement radiant, small snowmelt. 

Appliances placed, piped, filled, purged, vented, electrical done, gas piped and running in one day with an apprentice.


...I don't post enough here


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice clean work.

You work way too hard though. Thats a couple days work


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks like fun! Why is there an abs and pvc flue? Or am I seeing that wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Looks like fun! Why is there an abs and pvc flue? Or am I seeing that wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ABS for the fresh air. PVC SYS 636 for the flue gas. We are allowed to use ABS for the fresh air. Less expensive cost. Need to stay competitive...or more profitable...both are good!


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> Very nice clean work.
> 
> You work way too hard though. That's a couple days work


Ive been thinking about that a lot recently. Just got two new guys and hopefully can train them to be competent enough so that I can relax more...but I'll be honest...I hate apprentices.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Where did you get those propress fittings? How do they fit the o ring in there?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

bct p&h said:


> Where did you get those propress fittings? How do they fit the o ring in there?


They are o-ring free pro press fittings. Very rare now a days. The tool used to seal the joint is ancient!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks good


----------

